# αγόρι



## seimontadtecwyn (Jul 24, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Από πού προέρχεται η λέξη "αγόρι"; Από πού ετυμολογείται;

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης λέει ότι υπάρχουν κι οι λέξεις "αγορίνα¨ και ¨αγοράρα¨ για ένα κορίτσι που μοιάζει σε αγόρι. Αυτές οι λέξεις όμως είναι σπάνιες - ποια λέξη συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται μ' αυτή την έννοια;

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σίμων


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> [...] για ένα κορίτσι που μοιάζει σε αγόρι. [...] - ποια λέξη συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται μ'αυτή την έννοια;
> [...]


 
αγοροκόριτσο, αντρογυναίκα;
αν ψάχνεις αυτό. Για την ετυμολογία, είμαι βέβαιος πως κάποιοι πολύ καταλληλότεροι από μένα έχουν ήδη ανοίξει τα κιτάπια τους, οπότε η απάντηση δεν θα αργήσει...


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2009)

Αυτός που είναι στην ώρα του, είναι _ώριμος_ (timely, in season, ripe, mature), στα αρχαία και _ωραίος_. Το αντίθετο είναι ο _άωρος_ (untimely, unripe). Σήμερα το λέμε _άγουρος_. Από το _άωρος_ φτιάχτηκαν _άγωρος_ > _άγουρος_ και υποκοριστικό _αγούρι_ και _αγόρι_, για τον αμούστακο νέο.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 24, 2009)

Πολλές οι αμαρτίες του Μπαμπινιώτη, μεταξύ των οποίων ότι θέλει να γράφουμε "αγώρι" (λόγω της ετυμολογίας), πάντως το "αγορίνα" και "αγοράρα" (το πρώτο το έχω ακούσει, το δεύτερο όχι) τα έχει σαν αρσενικά υποκοριστικά, και σωστά. Αγοροκόριτσο, ψηφίζω κι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2009)

Στα μεγεθυντικά να προσθέσουμε τα _αγόραρος_ και _αγοράκλα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2009)

Επίσης έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι υπάρχει γυναικείο όνομα *Αγορή *(στα ευρήματα υπάρχουν και πολλοί με το επώνυμο Αγόρης ή Αγορής).


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι υπάρχει γυναικείο όνομα *Αγορή *(στα ευρήματα υπάρχουν και πολλοί με το επώνυμο Αγόρης ή Αγορής).


 
Tell me about it!
Εδώ έχω το μισό γυναικοσόι Αγορή, Αγορίτσα, Αγόρω και τα παρεμφερή (κληρονομιά από κάποια προγιαγιά-μητριάρχη), οι οποίες βέβαια βολεύονται με ευφάνταστα υποκοριστικά (και για να ξεχωρίζουν επειδή είναι πολλές), γιατί κάποτε ήταν κοινό - εδώ στη Θεσσαλία τουλάχιστον - αλλά τώρα πια ποια λογική γυναίκα θα ήθελε να την αποκαλούν έτσι;
Κι εγώ, πάντως, εδώ το πρωτοσυνάντησα και γέλασα, πνιχτά και λαθραία, βέβαια, όταν μου πρωτοσύστησαν μια (αναμφισβήτητα) γυναίκα ως Αγορή. 
Άλλο πολύ ασυνήθιστο όνομα που πρωτοσυνάντησα εδώ: Γραμματική. Όχι, Συντακτικό δεν βρήκα ακόμα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> Άλλο πολύ ασυνήθιστο όνομα που πρωτοσυνάντησα εδώ: Γραμματική.



Κάποια εποχή οι γονιοί δεν βάφτιζαν τα παιδιά τους αλλά πίστευαν ότι τα προίκιζαν με το όνομα που τους έδιναν για μια καλύτερη ζωή (σκέψου και τις Διαμάντες και τις Ρουμπίνες και τις Ζαφείρες). Η πρώτη Γραμματική θα βγήκε από την κολυμπήθρα της με τις ελπίδες κάποιων προοδευτικών ανθρώπων να σπουδάσει το κορίτσι τους, να γίνει γραμμάτισσα (ή γραμματικιά ή Γραμματική, πες την όπως είναι το σωστό παππούλη, την ευχή σου νάχει).... )


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2009)

Υπενθυμίζω τη σχέση της γραμματικής με τη μόρφωση γενικότερα και την... γκλαμουριά!

http://www.sarantakos.com/language/tefter.html


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτός που είναι στην ώρα του, είναι _ώριμος_ (timely, in season, ripe, mature), στα αρχαία και _ωραίος_. Το αντίθετο είναι ο _άωρος_ (untimely, unripe). Σήμερα το λέμε _άγουρος_. Από το _άωρος_ φτιάχτηκαν _άγωρος_ > _άγουρος_ και υποκοριστικό _αγούρι_ και _αγόρι_, για τον αμούστακο νέο.


 
Από εδώ υποψιάζομαι ότι προέρχεται και ο _παράωρος, _όπως λένε στην Κρήτη τον παλαβό, τον ασυνάρτητο, αυτόν που λέει ή πράττει παράταιρα και παράκαιρα.

@ Δρ7χ: καθόλου απίθανη η εικασία σου! Ο μακαρίτης ο πεθερός μου, πάντως, έβγαλε την πρώτη του κόρη Αγορίτσα λόγω μάνας και όχι επειδή ήθελε με μανία αγόρι, διαπιστωμένα. Και το αστείο είναι ότι, όταν γεννήθηκε το τρίτο και τελευταίο του παιδί (γλωσσικό σφάλμα κατά τη θεσσαλική, αφού παραδοσιακά διαχωρίζονται σε παιδιά και κορίτσια), η μαία δεν ήθελε να βγει να του πει ότι κι αυτό κορίτσι ήταν, μήπως την πληρώσει η φουκαριάρα η άγγελος "κακών" ειδήσεων!:)
@ Νίκελ: γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος· πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Δεν το είχα διαβάσει, ούτε ήξερα τη σχέση grammar, grimoire και γκλαμουριάς.

Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω με το σκεπτικό που γράφει ο Δρ 7χ, δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να δούμε και ονόματα Συντακτικό για αγόρι και Σύνταξη για κορίτσι, ως ευχή και ελπίδα των γονιών ή των νονών να πάρουν κάποτε σύνταξη τα παιδιά...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> και υποκοριστικό _αγούρι_ και _αγόρι_, για τον αμούστακο νέο.


Και η σωστή παραγγελία είναι σαλάτα αντράκλα με αγγούρι, όχι άντρακλα με αγγούρι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

Αγορίτσα ή αγορή, το κορίτσι που το ήθελαν να είναι αγόρι ή αγώρι ή αγοροκόριτσο. 
Αλλού είχα διαβάσει ότι αν γεννιόντουσαν δύο δίδυμα κορίτσια το δεύτερο το έβγαζαν Ξένη γιατί ήταν μεγάλο το βάρος για τους γονείς, οπότε απρόσκλητο και ξένο ήταν και το δεύτερο κορίτσι. Δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει, αλλά θυμάμαι κάποτε μια κυρία Ρωμαλέα. 
Κάποτε είχα γνωρίσει μία Λελούδα, η οποία ήταν από την Μονεμβασιά (λελούδι= ο βράχος).
Για να μην πιάσουμε τα τάματα, όπως π.χ Χρυσοβαλάντου (έτσι, στη γενική, είναι όνομα χωρίς ονομαστική).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Ο Μπαμπινιώτης λέει ότι υπάρχουν κι οι λέξεις "αγορίνα¨ και ¨αγοράρα¨ για ένα κορίτσι που μοιάζει σε αγόρι.


Εγώ πάντως δεν είδα να το θέτει έτσι το ΛΝΕΓ. Τα _αγορίνα_ & _αγοράρα_ είναι για αγόρια, παλουκάρια και άντρες, όχι για θήλεα. :)

ΥΓ Μια που πιάσαμε τα περίεργα ονόματα, η μία μου προγιαγιά λεγόταν Συρματένια, κι έχω μια ανιψιά Αφέντρα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2009)

Καλημέρα!
Πλάκα δεν έχουν μόνο τα παράξενα ονόματα, αλλά πιο πολύ τα αταίριαστα. 
Είχα μια φίλη κάποτε, τη λέγανε Σουλτάνα, μα δυστυχώς δεν ήτανε και όνομα και πράμα. Κι εκεί που θα περίμενες μία ψηλή νταρντάνα, η Σουλτάνα ήταν κάπως έτσι




I got a girl named Bony Maronie
She's as skinny as a stick of macaroni...


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2009)

daeman said:


> Καλημέρα!
> I got a girl named Bony Maronie
> She's as skinny as a stick of macaroni...



Φοβερό το πώς αλλάζουν οι καιροί!
Η Μπόνη του άσματος στη σημερινή εποχή με λίγη σιλικόνη στο στήθος θα ήταν μανεκέν πρώτης κατηγορίας και θα είχε όλους τους άντρες να τρέχουν από πίσω της. Δεν θα το θεωρούσε κανένας εξαίρεση και μειονέκτημα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

Όχι κι όλους! Μόνον τους μισογύνηδες μόδιστρους που προκρίνουν το ανορεξικό πρότυπο (κι η χρήση εδώ του «άντρας» συνήθ. καταχρηστικά), κι εκείνους που θέλουν μια γυναίκα-τρόπαιο για να την περιφέρουν (την ίδια ώρα που ξερογλείφονται πάνω απ' τα πιασίματα της ιδιαιτέρας τους).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Όχι κι όλους! Μόνον τους μισογύνηδες μόδιστρους που προκρίνουν το ανορεξικό πρότυπο (κι η χρήση εδώ του «άντρας» συνήθ. καταχρηστικά), κι εκείνους που θέλουν μια γυναίκα-τρόπαιο για να την περιφέρουν (την ίδια ώρα που ξερογλείφονται πάνω απ' τα πιασίματα της ιδιαιτέρας τους).


Δηλαδή σε ποια κατηγορία εμπίπτουν οι συντάκτες του ΛΚΝ που εξαφάνισαν την "ιδιαιτέρα" :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Δηλαδή σε ποια κατηγορία εμπίπτουν οι συντάκτες του ΛΚΝ που εξαφάνισαν την "ιδιαιτέρα" :)


Της ζηλιάρας συντρόφου. Κατά τα οργουελιανά πρότυπα, αν εξαφανίσουμε τη λέξη θα εξαφανίσουμε και το αντικείμενο


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Δηλαδή σε ποια κατηγορία εμπίπτουν οι συντάκτες του ΛΚΝ που εξαφάνισαν την "ιδιαιτέρα" :)


Δεν την εξαφάνισαν την _ιδιαιτέρα_. Την έβαλαν στη θέση της, μετά τον _ιδιαίτερο_. :)

http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...y_full_lemma?the_lemma_id=19006&target_dict=1


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν την εξαφάνισαν την _ιδιαιτέρα_. Την έβαλαν στη θέση της, μετά τον _ιδιαίτερο_. :)
> 
> http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...y_full_lemma?the_lemma_id=19006&target_dict=1



Θενκς, μου κρυβόταν - φτυσμένος γαρ. Αλλά δεν ανακατεύομαι και στα ιδιαίτερα των άλλων.


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Όχι κι όλους! Μόνον τους μισογύνηδες μόδιστρους που προκρίνουν το ανορεξικό πρότυπο (κι η χρήση εδώ του «άντρας» συνήθ. καταχρηστικά), κι εκείνους που θέλουν μια γυναίκα-τρόπαιο για να την περιφέρουν (την ίδια ώρα που ξερογλείφονται πάνω απ' τα πιασίματα της ιδιαιτέρας τους).



Έστω, το αλλάζω σε "θα είχε δελτίο καιρού στην τηλεόραση". 
Ή θα ήταν ιδιαιτέρα κάποιου με σύζυγο με πιασίματα

ΥΓ Πάντως, αστεία- αστεία, μια που πήγαμε σε αυτό το θέμα τη δεκαετία του '90 είχαμε χαζέψει ομαδικώς εμείς οι απ'έξω από το πόσο έμοιαζε να ελαττώνεται το βάρος των Ελληνίδων. Τα τελευταία χρόνια όμως όλο ακούω για παχυσαρκία σε άνοδο στην Ελλάδα, ειδικά στις γυναίκες (και το βλέπω κιόλας). Αμάν πια, των άκρων είμαστε!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 27, 2009)

Δεν μπορεί, κάπως θα "χωρέσουν" και οι Ελληνίδες στην εξελικτική διαδικασία που θέλει τις γυναίκες να ομορφαίνουν :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2009)

Οι Ελληνίδες δεν έχουν ανάγκη, ενώ όπως λέει το ανέκδοτο, _έχεις δει τις Αγγλίδες; _

Πάντως τους πιο εμφανίσιμους ανθρώπους τους συνάντησα στην Καλιφόρνια. Όχι γενικά στις ΗΠΑ. Στην Καλιφόρνια.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 27, 2009)

Πράγματι δεν έχουν.

(Ρητορική ερώτηση) Στους εμφανίσιμους βάζεις και τον κυβερνήτη;


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Πράγματι δεν έχουν.
> 
> (Ρητορική ερώτηση) Στους εμφανίσιμους βάζεις και τον κυβερνήτη;


 Όντως ρητορική ερώτηση, ειδικά αφού μετά από τόσα ρετουσαρίσματα δεν είναι όπως θα ήταν αν δεν είχε κάνει ρετουσαρίσματα και αδυνατούμε να εκφέρουμε γνώμη. 

Αναφερόμουν στις φάτσες που συναντάς στο δρόμο, όχι στους επώνυμους


----------



## Παντελής Βλαχάκης (Dec 9, 2021)

Αkoro....Η λέξη απαντάται σε μυκηναϊκές πινακίδες = αγρός.

Το πρώτο επάγγελμα του σύμπαντος κόσμου είναι Αγρότης.... το άρεν παιδί τής οικογένειας υποχρεωτικά Αγρότης.

Akoro, Akori, Αγόρι.....Το το θυληκό παιδί της οικογένιας ή κόρη, από τη Δωρική προφορά του ονόματος KUROS (Κούρος) = ο δημιουργός θεός Aκόμα και σήμερα σε πολλά μέρη της Ελλάδος λένε: "ένα παιδί, και μία Κόρη = Θεά.....!


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2021)

Φίλτατε, στη Λεξιλογία δεν μας αρέσει η δημοσίευση ατεκμηρίωτων απόψεων. Η προέλευση του _αγοριού _είναι γνωστή από τη δουλειά και την τεκμηρίωση σοβαρών επιστημόνων. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αναζητάτε απαντήσεις που δεν έχουν καμία τεκμηρίωση. Και, καλά, ας πούμε ότι στη γλώσσα αυτό δεν βλάπτει την υγεία, εκτός αν εξοργίσετε πολύ κανέναν ετυμολόγο. Σε άλλους τομείς, όπως στην υγεία, είδαμε πού μπορεί να οδηγήσει ο ανορθολογισμός.

Η ετυμολογία του αγοριού στο ΛΚΝ:
[μσν. _αγόρι(ν)_ υποκορ. του ελνστ. _ἄγωρος_ ‘νεαρός’ < αρχ. _ἄωρος_ με ανάπτ. μεσοφ. [γ] για αποφυγή της χασμ. (δες _άγουρος,_ πρβ. μσν. _άγουρος_ `άγουρος, αγόρι΄)· _αγόρ(ι) -αρος_]





Παράλληλη αναζήτηση







www.greek-language.gr


----------



## Παντελής Βλαχάκης (Dec 10, 2021)

nickel said:


> Φίλτατε, στη Λεξιλογία δεν μας αρέσει η δημοσίευση ατεκμηρίωτων απόψεων. Η προέλευση του _αγοριού _είναι γνωστή από τη δουλειά και την τεκμηρίωση σοβαρών επιστημόνων. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αναζητάτε απαντήσεις που δεν έχουν καμία τεκμηρίωση. Και, καλά, ας πούμε ότι στη γλώσσα αυτό δεν βλάπτει την υγεία, εκτός αν εξοργίσετε πολύ κανέναν ετυμολόγο. Σε άλλους τομείς, όπως στην υγεία, είδαμε πού μπορεί να οδηγήσει ο ανορθολογισμός.
> 
> Η ετυμολογία του αγοριού στο ΛΚΝ:
> [μσν. _αγόρι(ν)_ υποκορ. του ελνστ. _ἄγωρος_ ‘νεαρός’ < αρχ. _ἄωρος_ με ανάπτ. μεσοφ. [γ] για αποφυγή της χασμ. (δες _άγουρος,_ πρβ. μσν. _άγουρος_ `άγουρος, αγόρι΄)· _αγόρ(ι) -αρος_]
> ...



Στήν Γραμμική Β, συναντάμε τη λέξη AKORO που έχει μεταφραστή στήν νέα ελληνική, ΑΓΡΟΣ

Η λέξη αkorό παντάται καί σε μυκηναϊκές πινακίδες που σαφώς εννοούν αγρός.
"Η Βύβλο μας ομιλεί γιά Ένα Καλό και ένα Κακό Υιό του Αδάμ (γής) και της Εύας εξέλιξης.
Aπό Έυα και "EVA δωρικά" έχουμαι EVOLUTION = εξέλιξη.
Ο Άβελ έχει γίνει βοσκός (Ο πρώτος βοσκός του σύμπαντος κόσμου) Του αρέσει να φροντίζει αρνάκια ενώ ο Κάιν, Γεωργός
(Όλα αυτά είναι συμβολικά βεβαίως-βεβαίως )
Το πρώτο επάγγελμα του σύμπαντος κόσμου είναι Γεωργός (Αγρότης) με μεγάλη διαφορά από τους Βοσκούς επομένως, το άρεν παιδί τής οικογένειας υποχρεωτικά Αγρότης (Φανταστείται να είχατε οικογένεια στην εποχή του Νώε) 
Akorό, Akόrι, Αγόρι.....Το το θυληκό παιδί της οικογένιας κόρη από KUROS = ο δημιουργός θεός, ακόμα και σήμερα σε πολλά μέρη της Ελλάδος λένε "ένα παιδί και μία Κόρη = Θεά.....!
Για να καταλάβουμε τή σωστή έννοια του ονόματος της Δωρικής προφωρας KUROS και Ιωννικής Κούρος, πρέπει να πάμε στην Αγγλική που είναι Δωρική προφορά της Ελληνικής γλώσσας, στο λεξικό τους. από το Δωρικό "Kuros" έχουμαι το Ιωννικό Κύριος..και κυρά = οικοδέσποινα. Πάρα πολλές λέξεις είναι παρεξηγημένες
Από KUROS επίσης εχουμε Κύριος, Κηρύκειο, Κυρία, Κόρη, Κουραμπιές, Κουράδι (στην Κρήτη) Κουρέας Κύρος (πέρσης Βασιλιάς) και πολλά άλλα ονόματα. 
Και εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν πολλά πράγματα όμως προσπαθώ να διορθώσω όσα μπορώ,
Με άπειρο σεβασμό και αγάπη 
Παντελής.


----------



## Earion (Dec 10, 2021)

Αγαπητέ, φοβάμαι πως ούτε ένας (μα ούτε ένας) ισχυρισμός σας δεν είναι έγκυρος. Μη μου πείτε ότι «είναι άλλη μια θεωρία». Δεν είναι καν θεωρία, συγκροτημένη και με συνοχή. Είναι ένα συνονθύλευμα ασυναρτησιών (Και —συγχωρήστε με— δεν έχω ούτε χρόνο ούτε διάθεση να τις διαλύσω μία μία). Μη δίνετε πίστη σε ό,τι διαβάζετε.
Με άπειρο σεβασμό και αγάπη,
Earion

(Και επιμεληθείτε, παρακαλώ, λίγο την ορθογραφία σας).


----------



## Παντελής Βλαχάκης (Dec 10, 2021)

nickel said:


> Φίλτατε, στη Λεξιλογία δεν μας αρέσει η δημοσίευση ατεκμηρίωτων απόψεων. Η προέλευση του _αγοριού _είναι γνωστή από τη δουλειά και την τεκμηρίωση σοβαρών επιστημόνων. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αναζητάτε απαντήσεις που δεν έχουν καμία τεκμηρίωση. Και, καλά, ας πούμε ότι στη γλώσσα αυτό δεν βλάπτει την υγεία, εκτός αν εξοργίσετε πολύ κανέναν ετυμολόγο. Σε άλλους τομείς, όπως στην υγεία, είδαμε πού μπορεί να οδηγήσει ο ανορθολογισμός.
> 
> Η ετυμολογία του αγοριού στο ΛΚΝ:
> [μσν. _αγόρι(ν)_ υποκορ. του ελνστ. _ἄγωρος_ ‘νεαρός’ < αρχ. _ἄωρος_ με ανάπτ. μεσοφ. [γ] για αποφυγή της χασμ. (δες _άγουρος,_ πρβ. μσν. _άγουρος_ `άγουρος, αγόρι΄)· _αγόρ(ι) -αρος_]
> ...


Σοφολογιότατε Κύριε "NICKEL" 
θέλω και προσπαθώ, να εξοργίσω τον Κύριο Μπαμπινιώτη πού Γράφει το Αυτί αφτί, την Αυγή αβγή, και το Αυγό αβγό... Μα, έτσι αλλάζει το νόημα των λέξεων 
Από Αυγή ο Αύγουστος και το αυγό που σπασμένο στο πιάτο ομοιάζει με τη φωτεινή Αυγή... "Αύω" = ζεσταίνω, Φωτήζω... αβγό όμως? το Βήτα συμβολίζει δύναμη Βαβούρα Τύρβη Βαβυλωνία πού κολάει το Βήτα στην Αυγή το αυγό και στο Αυτή?
Ο Κύριος Μπαμπινιώτης δεν απαπντάει....


----------



## Παντελής Βλαχάκης (Dec 10, 2021)

Earion said:


> Αγαπητέ, φοβάμαι πως ούτε ένας (μα ούτε ένας) ισχυρισμός σας δεν είναι έγκυρος. Μη μου πείτε ότι «είναι άλλη μια θεωρία». Δεν είναι καν θεωρία, συγκροτημένη και με συνοχή. Είναι ένα συνονθύλευμα ασυναρτησιών (Και —συγχωρήστε με— δεν έχω ούτε χρόνο ούτε διάθεση να τις διαλύσω μία μία). Μη δίνετε πίστη σε ό,τι διαβάζετε.
> Με άπειρο σεβασμό και αγάπη,
> Earion
> 
> (Και επιμεληθείτε, παρακαλώ, λίγο την ορθογραφία σας).


----------



## Παντελής Βλαχάκης (Dec 10, 2021)

Μάλιστα Κύριε όμως, Φανταστείται ότι εσείς γράφετε από την Ελλάδα στο Λαπ-τοπ (μου αρέσει να πιστεύω) εγώ όμως γραφω στην Αγγλική προφωρα και το "google translate" μεταγλωτίζει, και λέει ότι εσείς του εχεται μάθει...
και εγώ σας παρακαλώ, ειρωνείες και χλευάσματα, κατά μέρος 
Εγώ, λέω το συμπέρασμα της έρευνας που έχω κάνει 
Εσείς, αυτά που έχετε διαβάσει επομένως δεν εχεται γνώμη δική σας απλώς, αντιγράφετε εφ'όσον παραθέταιτε και της πηγές που αντιγράψατε 
εγώ, δεν σας λυδώρησα 
Να είσται καλά


----------



## Παντελής Βλαχάκης (Dec 10, 2021)

Παντελής Βλαχάκης said:


> Μάλιστα Κύριε όμως, Φανταστείται ότι εσείς γράφετε από την Ελλάδα στο Λαπ-τοπ (μου αρέσει να πιστεύω) εγώ όμως γραφω στην Αγγλική προφωρα και το "google translate" μεταγλωτίζει, και λέει ότι εσείς του εχεται μάθει...
> και εγώ σας παρακαλώ, ειρωνείες και χλευάσματα, κατά μέρος
> Εγώ, λέω το συμπέρασμα της έρευνας που έχω κάνει
> Εσείς, αυτά που έχετε διαβάσει επομένως δεν εχεται γνώμη δική σας απλώς, αντιγράφετε εφ'όσον παραθέταιτε και της πηγές που αντιγράψατε
> ...


Και να μήν Φοβάσαι....Θάρρος χρειάζεται.


----------



## Παντελής Βλαχάκης (Dec 10, 2021)

Earion said:


> Αγαπητέ, φοβάμαι πως ούτε ένας (μα ούτε ένας) ισχυρισμός σας δεν είναι έγκυρος. Μη μου πείτε ότι «είναι άλλη μια θεωρία». Δεν είναι καν θεωρία, συγκροτημένη και με συνοχή. Είναι ένα συνονθύλευμα ασυναρτησιών (Και —συγχωρήστε με— δεν έχω ούτε χρόνο ούτε διάθεση να τις διαλύσω μία μία). Μη δίνετε πίστη σε ό,τι διαβάζετε.
> Με άπειρο σεβασμό και αγάπη,
> Earion
> 
> (Και επιμεληθείτε, παρακαλώ, λίγο την ορθογραφία σας).


Κύριε Εαρίων Είπατε: Άλλο πληροφορία, άλλο γνώση· άλλο βία, άλλο δύναμη.
Και όμως Κύριε Εαρίων, Η βία απαιτεί δύναμη και η πληροφορία... Άνω Γνώση για να γίνει σωστά η ανάγνωση


----------



## Dr Moshe (Dec 11, 2021)

Αγαπητέ μου, είναι αξιέπαινη η αγάπη σας για τη γλώσσα, όπως προκύπτει από όσα γράφετε. Εντούτοις, η ετυμολογία είναι πολύ απαιτητική επιστήμη, που προϋποθέτει ιδιαίτερα μεθοδική έρευνα, καθώς και γερό υπόβαθρο στην ιστορία των γλωσσών. Όταν κάνουμε το λάθος να ξεκινούμε ανάποδα, χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε τη μέθοδο και χωρίς να κατέχουμε την ιστορία, κατά κανόνα υιοθετούμε απλώς εκδοχές που μας αρέσουν, ενώ είναι εντελώς άστοχες, και αυτό συνέβη σε εσάς.

Οι παράμετροι που σας τόνισαν προηγουμένως οι αγαπητοί φίλοι σκοπό έχουν να σας προστατέψουν από αυτή την παγίδα. Αξίζει τον κόπο να αφιερώσετε τον χρόνο που χρειάζεται, για να αποκτήσετε κατάρτιση στην ετυμολογική έρευνα· αυτό όμως προϋποθέτει αρκετά χιλιόμετρα επιστημονικής διαδρομής.

Επί παραδείγματι: Η μυκηναϊκή λέξη _a-ko-ro_ όντως αντιστοιχεί στην αρχαία _ἀγρός, _αλλά ποια ήταν η προφορά της; Έχετε μπερδέψει τη γραφή με την προφορά, διότι ο τύπος _a-ko-ro _αποτελεί απλώς μεταγραφή των συλλαβογραμμάτων (τα οποία έχουν πολύ περισσότερες αντιστοιχίες μεταγραμματισμού), όχι αποτύπωση της προφοράς τής λέξης. Η λέξη πιθανότατα προφερόταν [agr'os] στις αρχαίες ελληνικές διαλέκτους και δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να δώσει τύπο *_αγόρι._

Επιπλέον, όταν ετυμολογούμε, πρέπει να αναζητούμε ολόκληρη την ιστορική διαδρομή τής λέξης, με ενδιάμεσες μαρτυρίες, όχι απλώς την αφετηρία που μας ελκύει. Η πλήρης διαδρομή παρέχεται ήδη στα ελληνιστικά και μεσαιωνικά κείμενα, _ἄ(γ)ωρος _> _ἀγώρι(ο)ν,_ είναι τόσο καλά μαρτυρημένη, ώστε δεν μπορεί να παρακαμφθεί ούτε αφήνει οποιαδήποτε αμφιβολία για την αναγωγή.

Τα αξιόπιστα λεξικά παρέχουν στον πρόλογό τους αρκετά στοιχεία σχετικά με τις ετυμολογικές πληροφορίες, οι δε ιστορίες τής ελληνικής γλώσσας μπορούν να σας βοηθήσουν να αποκτήσετε περισσότερη εποπτεία τού αντικειμένου που σας ενδιαφέρει. Είναι σοφό και συνετό να ξεκινήσετε από εκεί. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Παντελής Βλαχάκης (Dec 11, 2021)

Dr Moshe said:


> Αγαπητέ μου, είναι αξιέπαινη η αγάπη σας για τη γλώσσα, όπως προκύπτει από όσα γράφετε. Εντούτοις, η ετυμολογία είναι πολύ απαιτητική επιστήμη, που προϋποθέτει ιδιαίτερα μεθοδική έρευνα, καθώς και γερό υπόβαθρο στην ιστορία των γλωσσών. Όταν κάνουμε το λάθος να ξεκινούμε ανάποδα, χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε τη μέθοδο και χωρίς να κατέχουμε την ιστορία, κατά κανόνα υιοθετούμε απλώς εκδοχές που μας αρέσουν, ενώ είναι εντελώς άστοχες, και αυτό συνέβη σε εσάς.
> 
> Οι παράμετροι που σας τόνισαν προηγουμένως οι αγαπητοί φίλοι σκοπό έχουν να σας προστατέψουν από αυτή την παγίδα. Αξίζει τον κόπο να αφιερώσετε τον χρόνο που χρειάζεται, για να αποκτήσετε κατάρτιση στην ετυμολογική έρευνα· αυτό όμως προϋποθέτει αρκετά χιλιόμετρα επιστημονικής διαδρομής.
> 
> ...


Πανοσιολογιότατε Διδάκτωρ MOSHE Είπατε: Η λέξη πιθανότατα προφερόταν [agr'os] 

Και όμως, Α-ΚΟ-ΡΟ όχι αγρό ήτο ή προφορά τή λέξης, Αγρό μεταγλωτίστηκε όχι τόσο πολλά χρόνια πριν, 
Τα άφωνα γράμματα εναλάσονται μεταξύ τους, όπως και τα φωνήεντα, το Ρ εναλάσεται με το Λ το Α με το Ο εμείς λέμε Όλα και οι Εγλεζοι, All, υπάρχει και η διαφωρά, οι λέξεις πηγενοέρχωνται από τη Δωρική Προφωρά στην Ιωννική και πάλι πίσω,
Ακορό, Ακόρι. Αγόρι..... με τη σύγχρονη Ιωννική προφωρα, 
Με πέντε γράμματα αρχίσαμε με πέντε τελειώνουμε τίποτα δεν αλαξε, Μόνο, το Κ με το Γ και αυτό, ο Λαός το επέλεξε ως πιο πρόχειρο και ότι επιλέγει ο λαός ολόκληρος ή κατά τόπους, είναι ΝΟΜΟΣ, και ο νόμος του πράγματος είναι το ΌΝΟΜΑ του πράγματος, και όταν έχεις το όνομα του πράγματος, κατέχεις την Ιδιότητα του αντικειμένου...= "τα έξ όν συνετέθει'..... 
Τη δουλειά έχει το Άωρον, το άγγουρο, με το Ακορό και μετέπειτα Αγόρι?


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2021)

Επειδή άλλο τα φληναφήματα και άλλο η επιστήμη, διακόπτω αυτήν την έτσι κι αλλιώς άσκοπη και άκαρπη παρένθεση.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2021)

Πολύ καλά έκανες, Daeman, και διέγραψες από τη Λεξιλογία τον τραγικά ανορθόγραφο (λυδώρησα, παραθέτεται, έχεται, προφωρά) που νομίζει ότι θα κάνει μάθημα, και μάλιστα με ειρωνικό ύφος, στους επαΐοντες. Ας πάει στα ΜΚΔ να λέει τις ανοησίες του, η Λεξιλογία δεν προσφέρεται.


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2021)

Βρε παιδιά, από την πρώτη του απάντηση φαινόταν ότι πρόκειται για τρολ, γιατί δεν έκανε συζήτηση αλλά συνέχιζε τους συνειρμούς του (αν και δεν ξέρω αν αυτά τα άτομα τα λέμε τρολ ή κάτι άλλο).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2021)

SBE said:


> Βρε παιδιά, από την πρώτη του απάντηση φαινόταν ότι πρόκειται για τρολ, γιατί δεν έκανε συζήτηση αλλά συνέχιζε τους συνειρμούς του (αν και δεν ξέρω αν αυτά τα άτομα τα λέμε τρολ ή κάτι άλλο).


Μπαίνει συστηματικά και σε άλλα γλωσσικά μπλογκ και ξεδιπλώνει τη σοφία του.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2021)

Από την αρχή σχεδόν της πανδημίας, έχω βάλει σαν υπογραφή μου τη δήλωση (και προειδοποίηση) «Lexilogia is a covidiot-free zone». Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν έχουμε καμιά ανοχή. Δεν σηκώνουμε καμιά συζήτηση. Ο ανορθολογισμός σε θέματα υγείας τρώει αμέσως σουτ. 

Έχουμε δείξει ανοχή σε ανορθολογικές τοποθετήσεις για θέματα γλώσσας — από δημοκρατικότητα ή από περιέργεια. Επειδή όμως εμένα τουλάχιστον μού έχει φύγει πια η περιέργεια (και όποιος έχει τέτοιο κουσούρι μπορεί να το ικανοποιήσει στο Facebook), η δε φορουμική μου δημοκρατικότητα έχει μικρά πια όρια, περιμένω πώς και πώς να περάσει η πανδημία και να βάλω καινούργια ταυτότητα:
Lexilogia is a linguidiot-free zone.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2021)

Εγώ απορώ με την αυτοπεποίθηση που πρέπει να έχει κανείς, ώστε να γράφει ασύντακτα και εντελώς ανορθόγραφα, ενώ πλέον διορθωτή κειμένου έχουν όλοι οι φυλλομετρητές και όλες οι συσκευές, από κινητά ως λάπτοπ, αλλά παρ' όλ' αυτά να βγάζει γλωσσικούς φιλιππικούς και να πιστεύει ότι πρέπει και να τον ακούμε.


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> Μπαίνει συστηματικά και σε άλλα γλωσσικά μπλογκ και ξεδιπλώνει τη σοφία του.


Το ύφος είναι γνωστό: πολλές ασυναρτησίες, λεξιλόγιο φιγουρατζίδικο και όταν τους λές κάτι δεν απαντάνε σε αυτό που τους λες αλλά αναφέρουν το όνομά σου με κάποιο κοσμητικό επιθετό και είτε σε ειρωνεύονται για τη δήθεν σοφία σου είτε σου λένε ότι κανεις λαθος με έμμεσο τρόπο και συνεχίζουν το μπλα μπλα χωρίς να έχουν κάνει διάλογο. Δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτοι οι τύποι ενδιαφέρονται να κάνουν συζήτηση, μάλλον ενδιαφέρονται να σπάσουν πλάκα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2021)

nickel said:


> ...περιμένω πώς και πώς να περάσει η πανδημία και να βάλω καινούργια ταυτότητα:
> Lexilogia is a linguidiot-free zone.


Μπορείς να το βάλεις συζευκτικό: covidiot- and linguidiot-free zone.


----------

